# Bushy Prk parking managed by NCPS: New 60c text parking levy & clamping fines, legal?



## proctor (20 Oct 2009)

Hi

I live in Bushy Park which is covered by NCPS.  

About six weeks ago we noticed that all the notice boards were taken away, detailing the contact details for NCPS.  

About two weeks later new boards were erected detailing a 60 cent charge payable when you sent a text to NCPS giving your car details should you want to park at the six designated parking spaces in Bushy Park (over 1000 residents!).  Alternatively there is a 1890 number which I imagine is equally expensive.

Is this legal?  Can the company charge exorbitant amounts for a text message given that they already clean up a lot on the clamping charge of €120?


----------



## vandriver (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: NCPS charges*

As you live there,you know that these 6 spaces are designated visitors spaces only so why does it bother you that much?


----------



## chrisboy (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: NCPS charges*

Possibly for his own visitors..


----------



## ontour (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: NCPS charges*

It is a private development where the owners of the units, through the management company, have retained the services of NCPS to manage the parking.  I doubt that NCPS have made significant changes to the service provided without agreeing this with the management company.

Just the joys of living in managed developments.


----------



## deeheg (5 Mar 2010)

*Re: NCPS charges*

To add insult to injury, i was clamped and now they charge you administration charge for calling of €5, I hate this country!!!


----------



## dereko1969 (5 Mar 2010)

*Re: NCPS charges*

park legally so


----------



## MurrayDub (1 Apr 2010)

*Re: NCPS charges*

There charges are outrageous i was recently charged 125 per day because i didnt have my permit on display.


----------



## shesells (1 Apr 2010)

*Re: NCPS charges*



MurrayDub said:


> There charges are outrageous i was recently charged 125 per day because i didnt have my permit on display.



Thus surely you were in breach of the parking rules?

We're looking at moving our clamping contract from a company that charges €80 to one that charges €150, as we'll actually get some money back to the MC from each vehicle that's clamped.

I have no qualms in doing this, if people park legally nobody will be clamped. It's the first thing I ask anyone who comes to my door, are they parked in a space - we don't have allocated spaces but cars not parked in a space ie outside doors, at gable ends etc will be clamped.


----------



## Complainer (1 Apr 2010)

*Re: NCPS charges*



deeheg said:


> To add insult to injury, i was clamped and now they charge you administration charge for calling of €5, I hate this country!!!


A tad dramatic - no? Maybe you just need to move to a development or house that meets your parking needs?


----------



## mercman (1 Apr 2010)

*Re: Bushy Prk parking managed by NCPS: New 60c text parking levy & clamping fines, le*

Or maybe find a country that allows all park wherever they like. That is if you can find anywhere that will keep you satisfied.


----------



## askformoney (29 Feb 2012)

Complainer said:


> A tad dramatic - no? Maybe you just need to move to a development or house that meets your parking needs?


 
"Complainer"... I think your own quote goes straight back to you for that comment ....move development /house = "A tad dramatic - no?"

And to get back to the original post re the text charge by NCPS... It is stupid. They are hired to enforce the parking, not to make money of allowing people to visit friends. They should be only making money off the clamping, not for registring people. I don't live in Bushy Park but I do have the same charge where I live. If they are in this business they should be made *run the risk of making NO profits* if people park legally and not making profits by this stupid charge.

eg, just say my girlfriend visits me 3 time a week for a year....
then
3 X 52 X .60 = €93.60 for parking *LEGALLY* plus any other visitors... (There is your government household charge all over again...) 
(an average of 3 visitor a week [including the weekend] is not very high, so don't say it is.... )


----------



## ajapale (29 Feb 2012)

afm,

Welcome to AAM,

Perhaps you havent noticed but this thread is nearly 2 years old.

aj


----------



## Complainer (1 Mar 2012)

askformoney said:


> And to get back to the original post re the text charge by NCPS... It is stupid. They are hired to enforce the parking, not to make money of allowing people to visit friends. They should be only making money off the clamping, not for registring people. I don't live in Bushy Park but I do have the same charge where I live. If they are in this business they should be made *run the risk of making NO profits* if people park legally and not making profits by this stupid charge.


The parking rules are set by the management company - the people who own properties. If the rules don't work, then work through the management company to get them changed.


----------

